# Waterproof heat resistant wood box.



## doctadocta (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi everyone,

This is my first post and I am wondering if I could get alittle help on a project. 

I am trying to build a box for a school project that is leak proof aswell as able to withstand heat from mineral/baby oil on the upwards of 88*C (190*F). I need any tips on wood types that could stand heat from oil at that temperature as well as tips on how to leak proof the box.

Thanks for reading and hope to hear from you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Many wood with easily withstand the heat up to perhaps 400 deg F.

The challenge is the glue. You will need to find a high temperature epoxy. Normal wood glue will soften at this temperature and could leak.

You may be able to use caulk at the seams to prevent leakage.

Personally I would use metal or a high temperature plastic for this application.

If you have a metal or high temperature liner in the box, then you could use many joints and nails or screws instead of glue.


----------



## doctadocta (Feb 4, 2013)

Yea i was looking into either thick 1/2" acrylic lining but at those temperature it could crack depending. Off the top of your head do you know of any high temp epoxies? Trying to avoid metal as much as possible because i will be putting some eletronics inside with high 700watt+ so dont want any short circuits. If i were to use the metal lining though would it still need glue or cauking or just some tight screws.


----------



## doctadocta (Feb 4, 2013)

so their are many wood types that can withstand the heat but what about prolonged exposure to heat of this magnitude and will the oils cause corrosion over time?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

doctadocta said:


> so their are many wood types that can withstand the heat but what about prolonged exposure to heat of this magnitude and will the oils cause corrosion over time?


I expect many wood will easily last at the 190 deg F. Note this will cause some additional loss of moisture, so allow for some shrinkage.

I did not think before, but you could use glass liner with caulk at the seams. Then you only need mechanical fasteners for the wood.

You may need to do your own separate internet search for high temperature adhesives.

This is one example.
http://www.masterbond.com/propertie...sistant-bonding-sealing-and-coating-compounds

If the oil were in contact with the wood it could soften the wood over time. You would need to use a tight grained wood such as hard maple. I have never tried to make a wooden container for liquids, warm, hot or cold. Works for whisky and wine barrels. The heat is another matter entirely.


----------

